# Strange Things your cat likes to play with..



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

I dont know why, but my cat loves to play with plastic bags and tin foil balls and shoes... he can play for hours with all of them..

Whats your cats favorite strange toy(s)


----------



## fillis (Feb 21, 2004)

My male cat, Billy, likes to play with dish washing cloths. He also has a teddy bear he likes to play with.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Coca Cola has started putting their 12 pack cans into a box that accommodates a 2 X 6 arrangement of cans, instead of the old 3 X 4 previously used. Noticing that Kiwi liked getting into the box after removal of the cans, and seeing her problem of not enough room to turn and face the opening, we knocked each end out so that she could walk all the way through. We discovered she loved for you to pick the box up by the holes that are built into the box for carrying. The only problem is that the box soon tears at the hole, and it's unusable. We remedied that by wrapping duct tape around the box next to the holes, and it holds very well now. Being Coke drinkers, we always have a fresh box when the old one finally wears out.

Kiwi is wild about it, always running and lying down in them waiting to be carried. She even seems to prefer it to being carried in your arms. :roll: 

Any one seeing us would think we were awful strange, walking through the house carrying a Coca Cola box with a cat lying in it.


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

i gave my kitten an old sock and he loves to play with it, it drives him nuts. are ping pong balls considered weird?


----------



## sajo41380 (Apr 19, 2004)

my cat loves phone cords (cant begin to tell you how many times i have been disconnected from a phone call) and he also loves wrapping paper. it took me almost 3 hours to wrap 3 present during christmas time


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

His food. Each piece is the perfect size for a toy.


----------



## ci (Apr 12, 2004)

Pebbles loved licking plastic bags to death! Snow White loved getting pushed around in a doll's pram. Toffee goes crazy with knots (that she'd attempt to untie), closed boxes (that she'd try to pry open) and rolling in shredded paper. And all the females I've had love sitting under open umbrellas - I'm guessing they think it makes them look pretty. Oh, and Toffee loves admiring herself in the mirror, and watching the telly. heh...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Frosty loves twisties(when he can find them for I take them away from him) and icecubes; he also loves to knock off my mail, he actually won't shy away from anything - he takes pleasure into exploring almost everything. I am grateful he didn't want to have anything to do with electric cords and other things that are dangerous to him. 
Cheerio is more of a traditional type kitty - she is still very shy so she sticks with her toys only for now :wink: 
Bart also plays with the toys and the funny thing is that he plays fetch - he is so cute coming mieowing back to me putting his "preys" at my feet - good kitty


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

My newest cat, Snickers will play with anything! Cat food, dog food, hairballs, socks, and the list goes on. Sheba, on the other hand only likes to play with the laser pointer and the furry mouse on a stick.


----------



## 5Catz (Mar 23, 2004)

*Weird play-toys...*

Well, I'd say the weirdest things our cats like to play with - and this varies among the five of them - is clothes/sheets, straws, and the funniest is when our cat Pud came up the stairs carrying an empty beer can in his mouth. Man I wish we coulda' got a picture!


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

My kitty has an unfortunate habit of playing with the dirty laundry! We've had to change our laundry basket after too many embarrassing experiences. I'll never forgeT the look on my friends faces as he padded into our lounge, my knickers wrapped around his head. He proceded to lie down in front of everyone and toss them about, pulling at the elastic. Ultimate mortification!


----------



## catboy210 (Apr 25, 2004)

my cat loves to play with snapple caps for hourss its funny at first then it gets creepy!


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Maya likes to hide around corners and underneath things, waiting, so that the minute you walk by, she leaps out at you with both paws straight up in the air and "tags" you on the leg, then takes off running to a new hiding spot. If you don't chase her, she comes out again and watches you sadly until you get down on your hands and knees and find her, and then if you have a staring contest with her for about 20 seconds, all the sudden her pupils get huge and she leaps out at you with both paws up again! It is so funny to watch, her little arms coming at you... although if she gets too close and you don't move, she is very careful not to scratch, just touch.... my sweet, silly kitty.  
Other than that, she loves all the toys we've brought her... the cats I grew up with never really liked playing with toys but Maya can entertain herself for hours!
Oh and she also insists on scooping pieces of her dry food out of the bowl and chasing them around the kitchen for a while before she eats them... killing her prey, i guess!


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

All my cats play with their toys. These are the weird ones

Buttons, likes to play with buttons on the computer, printer, tv, anything (I didn't know this when I name her Buttons). She plays with the bubbles when I am washing up and also splashes the drinking water all over the floor. She also loves to play with potato peeling.

Tara loves cardboard and I have come home twice to find a box file ripped to shreds.

Felix likes anything that makes a sound like silver paper, cellophane, etc. He also runs about the house with a strip of cardboard in his mouth and growls at the others if they come near it.

Pebbles plays with feathers and puts them in her food. :roll:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

My cats love to play with the ring around the top of the milk jug i think that is the strangest thing they play with, however Lilly has some yarn mice she loves to play with to.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet likes to play with dental floss. I really try not to encourage this, since I don't want her digging it out of the garbage. :wink:


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

woody is a milk ring fiend. she comes running as soon as i pull it off the jug. there must be several dozen of them under the couch, dresser, etc...

reeko and lint seem to like, uh, er...air. they run around attacking things that don't even exist :lol: 

lint also likes tearing up plastic bags. he doesn't chew on them, he just paws at them and rolls around in them. i think he just likes the noise.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

I have spent countless dollars, only to find that my cat loves the free toys! I have a throw rug that I got, at first I got mad because she would scratch it, but then I decided I don't like the rug and I let her scratch it because now it is the only thing she really scratches; It is also her toy, she loves to dig underneath. She also likes cork tops from wine bottles! and anything with a feather, anything moving in a straight line, and anything that is pretty much NOT a toy! :lol:


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

Badness likes to play with the clear caps of water bottles, well, just about any little plastic cap.

Scrappy likes to play with just about anything that moves. Everything is a possible toy. When the movers had taken my dresser out of my room, I found her stash of toys. LOL!!!! She had barrettes, contact lens case caps, beads, earrings, pen caps all kinds of things under there. It was so cute! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

2sillycats said:


> She had barrettes, contact lens case caps, beads, earrings, pen caps all kinds of things under there. It was so cute! :lol:


They make anything a toy, don't they? When you mentioned earrings I was reminded how Velvet helped me find one not long ago. I had dropped a pearl earring on the bathroom floor while I was getting ready for work. I looked and looked, couldn't find the darn thing. That night Velvet was in the bathroom and I hear a little "clink". Sure enough she is in there playing with my earring!! I was happy to find it and very relieved she didn't swallow it! :shock:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Bosco is a plastic milk ring kind of guy!!! heheheheheee :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Strange things your cat likes to play with*

I always have to remember to put my glasses in their case at night.
Otherwise, I am likely to wake up and find Jimmy on the bedside table, patting them around  

seashell


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Seashell....really....your glasses! :lol: hehe


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

Lori said:


> 2sillycats said:
> 
> 
> > She had barrettes, contact lens case caps, beads, earrings, pen caps all kinds of things under there. It was so cute! :lol:
> ...


You know, I am surprised more of our cats haven't choked on some of their toys. The things they find are so small and easily swallowed. Scrappy carries her toys from room to room. One time I found a rubber band in the litter box. I lost about 3 years off my lifespan when I saw that. SCARY!!! :shock:


----------



## robertr4836 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Xmas Ornament*



> One time I found a rubber band in the litter box. I lost about 3 years off my lifespan when I saw that. SCARY!!! :shock:


Last Christmas I was cleaning Shadows litter box and I found a bunch of tinsel with little balls of cat poop strung on it like ornaments. When I went to look at the tree sure enough there was a bald spot where all the tinsel had been eaten off!


----------



## bluey (May 6, 2004)

My cat Junior plays hockey - he will use anything that is small and battable, but prefers the dice we use to game with. He watches us play and will occasionally plot to swipe one off the table.

He also tries to mimick me reading. If there is a book within reach, he will flip the pages, like I do when I read. Lately he has taken to pulling them out of the bookshelves to do this! I don't encourage this, because he uses claws, which destroy my books - I am constantly telling him "books are not for cats!".


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Bluey.... :lol: :lol: :lol: @@ <<))


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Those little green army men, Envy will spend hours batting at them, attacking them, swiping them away then pouncing on them.


----------



## kohl (May 4, 2004)

my cat louise loves playing with my pen (usually when i am trying to write). she also loves crumpled paper, feathers, laundry... i don't think these are that weird though.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Speaking of laundry....I have noticed teeth marks all over the laundry basket, after paying closer attention...it seems Bosco has a fettish for 
gnawing at the laundry basket...that is weird!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

My cat Pfeffa loves this one piece of fringe from a knitted lap blanket - a single 7" piece of yarn that she goes absolutely WILD for. 

She also likes when coats are slung over chairs and the zipper pulls are on the floor - that's just about the best thing in the whole world.


----------



## tigger's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Tigger loves to play with daddy's dirty socks and underwear too. But he also loves to play with water, ping pong balls, strings and of course a laser pen is his at most favorite toy.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

tigger's mom said:


> Tigger loves to play with daddy's dirty socks and underwear too.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Tyra & Tyson have turned my laundry basket into a "fort" for them to play in. I've turned it upside down and propped up one end to let them go under and back out again and they play in and on top of it together all day long. And then when it's time to rest, Tyra seems to like sitting in there... weird. Seems like she misses her cage at the shelter, the way she's been taking to it! 

The only other weird thing -- Tyson like chasing or pawing at little bits of dust or fuzz that he sees in the air. It's the funniest and cutest thing in the world, esp. if I can't see what he's going after b/c it just looks like he's spazzing out and standing and pawing at the air


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Yesterday Envy decided the printer for the computer was evil and must be destroyed while it was printing up some documents.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thomas was chewing on a lot of things in the house (Chewed a hole in the reservoir for the water fountain), so I bought him rawhide chew toys (for dogs) the long stick ones. Now he runs around the house carrying a rawhide bone. He'll drop it and swat it about, but mostly I think he just likes carrying it! No wonder I call him my good puppy.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Kitty's Mom,

So far that is the most unique one I have read about!


----------



## XChibi (May 19, 2004)

Chibi also enjoys laundry baskets
Instead of putting him in a carrier when we go to the vet, we put his blanket (one of many...) in the basket and put him in there. He just lays down and then we put another blanket to cover the whole basket so he feels safe like no one can see him. Plus its good when its cold or raining outside.

Chibi likes playing with pens, bubbles, feathers (especially when we put them on the air purifier and they go up in the air and spin all around the house), and he also enjoys going in the bathroom when someone is done using the shower. He just walks in the tub... but when we turn on the water, that's another story... 

I think mostly he likes playing rough with my hand ...we wrestle together. And he absolutely loves playing tag with me. I'll tap his head and say "GOTCHA" and then run to my room. Then he'll chase after me and pounce my leg and run into the living room and hide under the table..all you see is his tail sticking out so I say "OH! Where did the kitty go!?" then sneak up on his tail and tap his back by his tail and run again! We both get a lot of exercise like that hehe


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Tyson's favorite toy of late has been one of two things -- lint floating in the air, under one of my track lights, or my hair! He seems the happiest when he can paw at my hair and sit there while licking my hair that's resting on his big ol paws. What a cutie! No gal could mind having split ends if that was the only cause for them!


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

Zoey loves "catching" computer cursors whenever we let her in while we work on the computer. Recently found out she also likes to play with bugs. She doesn't kill them, but plays catch & release with them. Eventually we had to kill the bug, she actually stays at the last location she was playing and try to find the bug... so cute!


----------



## Djinn (Apr 30, 2004)

*Well....*

Despite spending lots of money on lots of toys, including expensive ones, for my three cats. My cats prefer to play with...

straws
plasic bags (they bat at them and watch it move)
Q-tips
make-up sponges (they run off with mine :? )
toilet paper
tissues
dirty tissues (ewwwwww)
napkins
golf tees
my shoes
dust


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Yesterday, Thomas climbed in one of those gift bags that you can buy. I carried it around the house a bit with him in it. Then I gave it to my Mom (With Thomas in it)...I told her I had a present for her.


----------



## cheezychips (May 31, 2004)

A KINDER EGG WITH SOME COTTON ON THE END OF IT------ SHE THINKS IT FLOATS BY ITSELF XXXXXCUTEEEXXXXXX


----------



## Jazzlynn (Jun 2, 2004)

Dom lately has been playing catch with me. He'll be playing with this one favorite ball of his and brings it to me when I'm sitting on the couch or laying in bed. I throw it and he scrambles off to go chase it and bring it back to me. We go on playing for a good while until he gets tired. I think that is the cutest thing!  
Jade loves shadows! She goes absolutly nuts trying to catch them. :lol: 
They both also love playing with straws, Q-tips, pens, bottle caps and jumping inside my laundry baskets and just about anything else that they can swat around.


----------

